# Why does my horses tail change color?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like the bottom part, which is the oldest, is bleached from the sun or urine or both.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Isnt this horse your grey one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, it's my grey gelding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

It's just because its graying out. The process usually starts with the base of the tail and on the forehead.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess I assumed the tail would lighten from the base not the tip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, the greying will start at the bottom of the tail and lighten from bottom up. The face will grey first too. I love this stage of grey.  i think its so attractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Guess I should have clarified lol When I said base I did mean the tip/end. But you got the point anyway.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Huh. Well fancy that. I learned something new today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's just a quick example I found that shows how it kind of starts on the face and "travels" up the tail.










Best way I've learned a lot of times is that the face markings will start to become "blurry" due to the white hairs coming in.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, I am glad that we do not start graying that way, lol. I learned something new also.


----------

